# †††CHUURCH††† Official Video



## CHUUCH (Apr 25, 2014)

Whatup Guys,

I posted the teaser for my movie CHUURCH earlier this year in here. Just thought I would share the finished product since it is done. As always comments and criticisms are appreciated!

†††CHUURCH††† ##OFFICIAL MOVIE## - YouTube

Thanks
Leif


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

sooo good, where are you guys from?


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

love the use of the vhs


----------



## CHUUCH (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks homie. Movie is mostly filmed in Salt Lake City, Utah, but most of the crew is from Oregon or the midwest , few local SLCers in the mix as well though.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

how did you convert the vhs into a digital file


----------



## CHUUCH (Apr 25, 2014)

Used a VHS player and then software Roxio Easy VHS to DVD to convert to my Mac. Program is easy to use and cost around $60-$70 from Best Buy if I remember correctly.


----------

